# New here in Germany



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Which base are you at?


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Over at USAG Grafenwoehr


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Well greetings from some kid in ansbach. I'm jealous of your px though. Does odr do ski/snowboard trips most weekends there?


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

ODR does do quite a few trips out to places but I haven't done any with them. There is also a Bavaria Ski Club here and they put on quite a few high end trips as well I've got friends in it but didn't join them yet. All my snowboarding last seasonwas in Germany at Garmisch, Arbor, Ppitzingsee, Oschenkopf, and Klausenlift. My birth cert got misplaced in the move here so couldnt get passport so confined to border limits.Typically I was out snowboarding the big spots over the weekends, few of us would load up cars and drive out on our own trip our own terms and stay at hostels or local economy hotels. Typically on some weekdays we'd go snowboard Klausenlift which is about 1/2 hour drive from Graf and does night riding until 10pm every day so good for week day fun just a decent hill with a few T bars but fun. Next season ill be able to hit Austria and Switzerland. I picked up a Jeep Liberty Renegade 4x4 so next winter ill be able to pack more gear and buddies.

Our PX is ok but it gets old quick once you've poked around it a few times out of boredom you get over it. I get most my durable items online as AFES is crooks anyhow.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

I know there is a small area around here, but it hasn't been open for the last three years I heard. Not enough snow I guess. Ansbach odr does a trip over thanksgiving to Zell am See every year. Good trip, rediculous amounts of food, and two days on the mountain to get the motions down again. The odr is also supposed to do a Wednesday day trip to the nearby area if its open.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Hey I'm sure you have Facebook I created a FB group called Bavaria Snowboarders feel free to join if you'd like its kinda slow especially right now but people typically post up when they plan to do trips so you could meet us up or whatever, and I'm hoping to get more members and make it active to bring more boarders and skiers together out here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to Europe and to snowboarding!

Just a small advance warning: if you come to Switzerland, be aware that everything is very expensive compared to Austria and Germany. While Zermatt is worth a visit already for the scenery around the Matterhorn, I'd otherwise try to avoid the big names. There are plenty of "small" resorts, with more reasonable prizes.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Yea that's what ive been hearing too, so my plan is to check out Switzerland once or twice then focus mainly on Austria for my big trips. Im hoping Germany will have a better winter than it did this past one too so I can get some local play time here.


----------



## Amplid::: (Jul 10, 2013)

If you're planning to ride every weekend you may want to consider a Tirol Snow Card. You get 30 or so resorts covered on your pass in the Tirol and it's around 700Euros and is valid from November on the Glaciers until May. Tiscover.com is s really good site for finding cheap Pension style accomodation and some good last minute deals. If you've been riding up at Ochsenkopf and Arber the Zillertal is going to blow your mind!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Amplid::: said:


> If you're planning to ride every weekend you may want to consider a Tirol Snow Card. You get 30 or so resorts covered on your pass in the Tirol and it's around 700Euros and is valid from November on the Glaciers until May. Tiscover.com is s really good site for finding cheap Pension style accomodation and some good last minute deals. If you've been riding up at Ochsenkopf and Arber the Zillertal is going to blow your mind!


I did allot of riding up at Grosser Arber, Garmisch-Classic, Spitzingsee, once up on Zugspitze, and a few times over at Ochsenkopf (way too crowded on weekends with its pitiful little 2 seat lift and standing in line for 45 min to get on it), and weekdays at Klausenlift after work since its not a far distance from where im stationed. Does that pass cover any of those spots?


----------



## Amplid::: (Jul 10, 2013)

Nope the Tirol pass only covers the Tirol region of Austria which is probably a 4 hour drive from around Bayreuth. There's also plenty of riding at Geisskopf which isn't far from Arber. The Austrian Alps are on a whole new level. In the Zillertal there are 7 resorts with around 1000km of trails... it's epic. I don't think there is a season pass for all the German resorts, there is a broad pass which covers a number of resorts around Spitzingsee.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Icehound, former 11B here. I used to be stationed in Vilsuck. I'm now a civi living close to Nurnberg. Hit me up man, let's ride.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

neni said:


> Welcome to Europe and to snowboarding!
> 
> Just a small advance warning: if you come to Switzerland, be aware that everything is very expensive compared to Austria and Germany. While Zermatt is worth a visit already for the scenery around the Matterhorn, I'd otherwise try to avoid the big names. There are plenty of "small" resorts, with more reasonable prizes.


Definitely worth the trip, but expensive...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

koi said:


> Definitely worth the trip, but expensive...


When have you been there? Have you been to other Swiss resorts? I'm curious what you think are the main differences between here an at yours. (I'll be doing a trip next season over the big pond).


----------

